# Charlie, DOB March 2006, 16.1hh Bay Gelding ID/TB Stonebroom area



## beanzean (4 February 2011)

I am trying to trace Charlie who we had since being weaned until January 2010 when we had to sell him due to a horrendous pregnancy. Apparently his passport hasn't been updated. 

Charlie was registered from birth with The Veteran Horse Society. ID/TB but looks very Clydesdaley. Microchipped on 3rd August 2006 with Tracer, number 981000000733280 but it is not showing up on record for some reason.

Very distintinctive and identifiable...
...2 lower molars missing from left hand side after an abscess meant they had to be removed.
Very short, bent dock. About a third of the usual length and like an elongated "S" shape.
Very thick tail hair which is wavy like it has been crimped underneath with silver hairs in it.
Front right leg has a sock up to knee and a pea-sized raised scar on pastern.
Back right leg has a perfect triangular white mark extending from coronet band to pastern.


----------



## beanzean (2 March 2011)

Not heard a sausage yet.


----------



## beanzean (12 May 2011)

bump.


----------



## cronkmooar (12 May 2011)

Have you tried Julieanne at the VHS to see if she could provide any updated info?


----------



## beanzean (18 August 2011)

bump


----------



## beanzean (21 September 2011)

May be Stonebroom or Swadlincote. Any contact details for tack shops or yards around those areas would be much appreciated.


----------



## beanzean (21 November 2011)

bump.


----------



## beanzean (19 June 2012)

bump.


----------

